# cadillac radio unlock code



## 12Gage

I just bought a used 99 DeVille from a dealer. The stock radio for it had been removed so they put in a stock radio from a 98 DeVille. It says locked on it. Anyone know how to unlock it?


----------



## hearse

call the dealer :dunno:


----------



## 12Gage

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 01:18 PM~8388462
> *call the dealer :dunno:
> *


i noticed it before i bought the car. the dealer said a certain code had to be inputed but he didnt know what it was.


----------



## hearse

i call bullshit. he's a dealer he knows but wont say with out getting $$ :scrutinize:


----------



## 12Gage

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 01:28 PM~8388552
> *i call bullshit. he's a dealer he knows but wont say with out getting $$ :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## hearse

try this 


1. Press and hold presets 2 and 3 for about 5 to 10 seconds until you
get 3 digits on your display. This is the first 3 of 6 digits you will
need, so write 'em down.

2. After doing step one and writing down the code, immediately press the
AM/FM button to get the last 3 of the 6 numbers you'll need, and write
'em down. (if you wait too long between steps 1 and 2 and the LOC code
displays again, just start over).

3. Call this number, it's a prerecorded message, so don't worry about
having to talk to anyone...1-800-537-5140. The voice will ask if you're
calling for Chevy, Pontiac, Cadillac, etc... When you here,
press 1, followed by 02107 and hit the # key. He'll ask you
for the 6 digit code that you've written down. Enter that and press the
* key. He will then give you a code, and the option to get additional 4
digit codes, but one should be sufficient.

4. Follow the normal procedure in your owners manual for unlocking the
radio with your new code...press the hour set button on your radio until
you get the first two numbers of the code, then press the minute set
button until you've entered the last two numbers. Immediately press the
AM/FM button once the correct code is entered and the code SEC or
"secured" will be displayed on the display screen. Now, just turn the
radio on, and your ready to roll.


----------



## 12Gage

nah that aint work. i aprreciate the response though.


----------



## hearse

i tried


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 12Gage_@Jul 25 2007, 09:50 PM~8391754
> *nah that aint work. i aprreciate the response though.
> *


is the code on the unit... you tried pulling it out and checking for it?


----------



## purplemonte

you gotta get that shit from the dealer. bottom line. did you buy it at a used dealership? they wont know. you need to go to a caddy dealership. most wont tell you over the phone, they make you go up there and show proof of ownership and all that bullshit. problem is, they are probably just gonna give you the code for the radio that came in the car. they do it by vin, so if your radio isnt tied to the same vin i dont think its gonna work. maybe try explaining it to them and see if they can do something :dunno: good luck brother


----------



## 12Gage

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jul 25 2007, 09:36 PM~8392173
> *you gotta get that shit from the dealer. bottom line. did you buy it at a used dealership? they wont know. you need to go to a caddy dealership. most wont tell you over the phone, they make you go up there and show proof of ownership and all that bullshit. problem is, they are probably just gonna give you the code for the radio that came in the car. they do it by vin, so if your radio isnt tied to the same vin i dont think its gonna work. maybe try explaining it to them and see if they can do something :dunno:  good luck brother
> *


yeah i bought it from a used car dealer, but not a cadillac dealership. i took out the radio and it has the original vin on it.
i called the cadillac dealership. they said i need to bring for them to get the code to unlock it. im sure they will charge too much. i might as well just throw in a new headunit.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

go to the junk yard and pickup another one


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 26 2007, 08:55 AM~8395435
> *go to the junk yard and pickup another one
> 
> *



then he would be in the same predicament


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by 12Gage_@Jul 26 2007, 07:45 AM~8394987
> *yeah i bought it from a used car dealer, but not a cadillac dealership. i took out the radio and it has the original vin on it.
> i called the cadillac dealership. they said i need to bring for them to get the code to unlock it. im sure they will charge too much. i might as well just throw in a new headunit.
> *



sometimes they wont charge you for the code. worth a try


----------



## hearse

fuck it get a new deck.


----------



## 12Gage

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8399619
> *fuck it get a new deck.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hearse

guy in forsale has a decent lanzar deck that does mp3s for like 80 shipped


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 05:28 PM~8399769
> *guy in forsale has a decent lanzar deck that does mp3s for like 80 shipped
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## hearse

for 80 bucks and does mp3s with remote. its cheap and works :angry:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 08:38 PM~8400322
> *for 80 bucks and does mp3s with remote. its cheap and works :angry:
> *


quality = shit.


the HU is the soul of the system, if that's shit, then the rest is gonna be shit


----------



## hearse

damn near anything is better then stock


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 30 2007, 08:44 PM~8430498
> *damn near anything is better then stock
> *


not when you got pac making trunk-locs  you can actually buy worse then stock


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 31 2007, 10:46 PM~8441873
> *not when you got pac making trunk-locs    you can actually buy worse then stock
> *


----------



## DC Signs

Check the owners manual. the theft loc feature on some newer GM's use the vehicles bcm to read the VIN number and that is how the code is activated. Basically that radio will only power up in the car it was sent out of the factory with. The cadillac dealer may be able to help you with re-coding the radio. but this may be a different theft loc than the other post was talking about . Usually cars that have the door chime sounding through the speakers, have this type of theftloc.

DC


----------



## hearse

fuck it get a new deck :thumbsup:


----------

